# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Irap Sicilia

## Salvo

il caos più assoluto. La Regione già per l'anno successivo ha stabilito l'aliquota Irap al 5.25%....ma la legge del 2004 non gli dava facoltà di aumentarla di 1 punto percentuale in caso di squilibrio finanziario derivante dal deficit della sanita? e ora che l'aliquota nazionale scenderà al 3.95% ????  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Direi di attendere .. stiamo parlando del 2008 ....  :Smile:    

> il caos più assoluto. La Regione già per l'anno successivo ha stabilito l'aliquota Irap al 5.25%....ma la legge del 2004 non gli dava facoltà di aumentarla di 1 punto percentuale in caso di squilibrio finanziario derivante dal deficit della sanita? e roa che l'aliquota nazionale scenderà al 3.95% ????

----------


## Salvo

Dici che sono troppo avanti ???!!???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Danilo.Casati

> Dici che sono troppo avanti ???!!???

  No, non preoccuparti, che non sei avanti. Più che avanti io direi...indietro!                 
Questo è niente in rapporto a quanto deciso dalla Commissione delle Comunità Europee in ordine allapplicazione degli articoli 14,15 e 16 della Legge della Regione Sicilia n. 21 del 2003.
Con decisione del 7 febbraio 2007, G.U. n. 185 del 17 luglio 2007, serie L, la Commissione ha ritenuto la citata norma aiuto di Stato, in violazione, quindi, dellart. 87 del Trattato C.E.E., incompatibile con il mercato comune e che, pertanto, ad esso non può essere data esecuzione.
Viene quindi fatto obbligo allItalia di informare, entro due mesi dalla notifica della decisione, circa i provvedimenti adottati per conformarvisi. 
Una bella bastosta per le aziende la cui base imponibile era ed è superiore alla media del triennio 2001-2003.
Saluti.

----------


## Salvo

hai a portata di mouse il testo apparso in gazzetta ???

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il problema sollevato mi ha fatto fare delle ricerche in periodo di dichiarazione dei redditi, per sapere se per il 2006 le imprese potevano essere beneficiarie dell'agevolazione, viste le indicazioni contrastanti delle istruzioni (che la ammettono) e della stampa (che riportavano della sentenza sucitata da danilo casati). 
Come si evince da diverse dichiarazioni a suo tempo fatte dall'Assessore al Bilancio Salvatore Cintola (vedi "il sole 24 ore" del 14/09/2005) le agevolazioni previste dagli articoli 14 e 15 delle L.R. 21/2003 non sono mai state soggette ad autorizzazione UE per la parte che non eccede il limite "De Minimis" e cioè  100.000 sino al 2006 ed  200.000 dal 2007 (nel triennio).
Quindi non vi è dubbio che le agevolazioni si applicano entro il suddetto limite sino all'esercizio 2006 (giusto il disposto dell'art.63 della L.R. 17/2004). 
Per il 2007 invece, in assenza di un ulteriore legge regionale, tale beneficio cesserà in quanto il suddetto art.63 della L.R. 17/2004 recita testualmente:
"....nelle more della definizione ......."; quindi tenuto conto che la pronuncia ufficiale della UE risale all'08/02/2007 si deduce che da tale anno si perdono  
i benefici anche se al di sotto del limite "de minimis". 
ciao

----------


## Atsit

Scusate, ma l'aliquota IRAP in Sicilia sono 5%, 5,25%...???
Nonostante la riduzione per le altre regioni al 3,90%?

----------


## Salvo

argomento delicato !!!!!! :Frown:

----------

